# forEach Loop EL - Frage



## EOB (8. Sep 2006)

hallo, ich mach in meinem servlet das hier:


```
String[] list = { "item1", "item2", "item3" };
req.setAttribute("list", list);
RequestDispatcher rd = req.getRequestDispatcher("/index.jsp");
rd.forward(req, res);
```

ich packe also die liste in den scope und mach ineforward zur jsp. dann moechte ich in der jsp die liste auslesen:


```
<c:forEach var="item" items="${list}" >
     
${item}
 </c:forEach>
```

geht aber nicht...jemand ne idee? woher nimmt er eigentlich die liste in der jsp? meine ausgabe ist immer nur

_
${item}
${item}
${item}
_

sonst geht die expression language aber!

vielen dank


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2006)

tja, bei mir funktionierts.., 

was kommt denn bei einem einfachen ${list} direkt vor der Schleife raus?
ist ${requestScope.list} was anderes?
was sagt <cut value="${item}"/>?

vielleicht mal mit einem neuen leeren Servlet + leeren JSP probieren falls die Umgebung Einfluss hat?
oder irgendwo anders in der Nähe von einem funktionieren Vorkommen, idealerweise ein vorhandenes funktionierendes forEach kopieren


----------



## EOB (8. Sep 2006)

hi, jetzt gehts mit cut...! sehr seltsam. na ok, auf jeden fall gehts...

danke


----------

